

Ask HN: Advice on courses for a MS student? - pm90

I'm a Masters student at a US univ. I can only take a fixed number of courses every semester, but I'm interested in a lot of things...( for example, I am currently agonizing over a choice b/w a course on computer vision v/s computational geometry, as I kind of love math as well as coding). I'm not sure about what I want to be in the future (i.e entrepreneur or academic ) but I do know that HN folks are the more intelligent and practical people. 
So what I'm asking is: what things should I keep in mind when selecting courses? Any views/comments would be greatly appreciated.
======
gamechangr
Part of the problem is that the HN community would like to see a great
improvement in University classes. For the most part, what is taught in
University is not practical or used in the workplace.

I am sure someone will give you a recommendation.

